
Green tea compound may halt molecular cause of often-fatal condition - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10091.html
======
baldfat
I always find it funny how they test Green, Black, White or Oolong Teas
separately. All teas (Not herbal infusions) are all from the same plant,
Camellia sinensis. The only difference is when they are picked and for black
tea they are oxidized.

The only thing chemistry I have found is caffeine levels. The old belief was
the highest Black and the lowest was White. This has proven to be untrue.

Pill form would equal KIDNEY STONES if they contained the leaf. Tea leafs are
one of the highest in oxalates (Causes most kidney stones) but tea is
low/moderate in oxalates.

~~~
problems
I drink a fairly high amount of black tea (about 1.5L/day) and I had read
about this before a bit, but couldn't find any clear answers - what's the risk
of developing kidney stones and will I have fair warning signs before
permanent damage?

~~~
baldfat
I drink about 1L/day I use to get kidney stones all the time. Told to stop
drinking tea and dark sodas. After researching it for 10 minutes my Urologist
didn't know what he was talking about.

Contents of Oxalate:

black tea 15 grams for 1 liter equals 15 * 5.11 = 76.65 milligrams of soluble
oxalates

Spinach has 645 milligrams of soluble oxalates per serving size!

Cola sodas has 0 as in ZERO soluble oxalates per serving size.

My doctor told me that was all new to him. I stopped going to him as a doctor.
I ate spinach everyday. I stopped eat spinach I stopped having kidney stones.

~~~
gech
Exactly what kind of tea do you drink? Is it iced tea, a brand?

------
ucaetano
Keep in mind that you'd need to drink about 1 gallon of green tea every day
(which would cause nausea and pain) to have an increase in the EGCG levels in
your blood of less than 60%.

[http://clincancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/9/9/3312.long](http://clincancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/9/9/3312.long)

So it seems unlikely that drinking green tea would be a viable treatment.

~~~
X86BSD
Actually your statement is false. I drank a gallon of green tea for years
before switching to a gallon of white tea every day. I've never been nauseated
or had pain from that. Ever. I pee every 20 minutes but it's never made me
sick.

~~~
marricks
Is this serious? If so, any particular reason why you did?

~~~
X86BSD
I started this well over a decade ago, perhaps 20 years? The average person
does not get NEARLY enough water per day. That was one reason, but the main
reason was I knew about the anti-cancer affects of green tea as well as other
healthy effects. And over the years I had nurses and medical doctors in my
family tell me white tea was healthier for you that green tea. Lower caffeine,
more of the same compounds and benefits green tea had. So I switched over to
white tea. I am still drinking a gallon each day. Will I still get cancer?
Maybe. But it won't be from a lack of doing everything I can to prevent it.

~~~
DanBC
> But it won't be from a lack of doing everything I can to prevent it.

You eat a large quantity of red meat and processed red meat.

That increases your risk of cancer.

~~~
jessaustin
Wat? How do you know OP's protein preferences?

[EDIT:] ...wow. Just, wow. Do you use a spreadsheet to track the dietary
preferences of various HN commentators, or do you have a frighteningly
effective memory?

~~~
DanBC
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11947340#11948143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11947340#11948143)

> Ive been an atkins follower for... 20 years. I eat mostly meat.

------
stiGGG
In my opinion tea is the most underrated hacker drink, at least in Germany. In
all companies everybody drinks coffee all day long. If u drink tea, you are an
alien. Especially if u prefer loose leaf tea over the the dust in bags from
the supermarket, you are a little weird. I hoped the big Club Mate hype could
bring some people into the tea camp, but omg even the most of the few people
who drink tea doesn't know why chamomile tea isn't actually a tea...

~~~
scorpioxy
Never heard of the "club mate hype" before. Would that be yerba mate drinks?

Edit: Just dug a bit more. Yes it is, carbonated and mixed with some sugar.
Yuck. I prefer my yerba mate the traditional way, thank you very much. Also,
what's with everybody's obsession with caffeine and productivity? Why not just
inject adrenaline right into your heart? Come on, people should use some "more
common sense" and not overuse these substances.

------
jaboutboul
can we update the title to reflect what the condition actually is?

Green tea compound may halt molecular cause of often-fatal multiple myeloma

~~~
jdnier
No, it affects protein folding in light chain amyloidosis, which often
accompanies MM, but is a disease in itself.

“The ECGC pulled the light chain into a different type of aggregate that
wasn’t toxic and didn’t form fibril structures,” as happens to organs affected
by amyloidosis.

------
jdnier
AL (light chain) amyloidosis is a protein folding disease that causes an
accumulation of amyloid protein in the organs, and is usually fatal. This
green tea compound, EGCG, seems to transform light chain amyloid, "preventing
the misshapen form from replicating and accumulating dangerously". More
information on the disease here:
[http://www.amyloidosis.org/facts/al/](http://www.amyloidosis.org/facts/al/)

~~~
jdnier
Film actor Michael York has become a spokesman of sorts for people with the
disease.
[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/oct/20/michael...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/oct/20/michael-
york-battle-with-amyloidosis)

------
bhouston
[http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/episodes/2015-2016/green-
tea](http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/episodes/2015-2016/green-tea)

